# Suppliers for Soap making



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I was wondering if we could have a "sticky" for favorite suppliers for soap making supplies. I know the experienced soapers have favorite suppliers for essential oils, unusual ingredients, and stuff like that. 

We novices would surely appreciate it!  

Kitty


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.soaperschoice.com


http://www.thesage.com


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

https://shop.prairiefragrances.com


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

http://store.scent-works.com/


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I buy soaping oils/ butters locally but specialty items I like these suppliers
www.kangarooblue.com --- excellent service very quick
http://store.scent-works.com/ ---really like their shea butter
www.brambleberry.com not as quick service as the other 2 and a little more pricey for shipping but they have some items I have to have and I like a lot of their FO's


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

canadiangirl said:


> I buy soaping oils/ butters locally but specialty items I like these suppliers
> www.kangarooblue.com --- excellent service very quick
> http://store.scent-works.com/ ---really like their shea butter
> www.brambleberry.com not as quick service as the other 2 and a little more pricey for shipping but they have some items I have to have and I like a lot of their FO's


I can't buy anything locally, it seems. No one stocks soapmaking supplies in the nearest town 35 miles away, which is why I asked for favorite suppliers.

Thank you .... thank you everyone.

Kitty


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

So does anyone have an excellent site for the BEST deals on essential oils? I don't particularly care if they are organic or not just that they are good quality and as inexpensive as possible. I've had the organic lecture before and I understand but most of the oils we buy are used in cleaner recipes that my kids have started producing and selling so we are using them on skin or consuming them.


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com 
love this site!


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh! Wait a minute!! Here's one that's even better. My husband thinks I've given way to much money to these people over the years, lol. They are based in Canada but are really quick to ship and great to do business with.

http://www.thesoapgoat.com/


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a good source for a bulk supplier of sodium and potassium hydroxide?
Dianne


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.libertynatural.com/ Great prices on essential oils.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.snowdriftfarms.com/
http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/home.html
http://www.soapmaking.com/
http://www.missionpeaksoap.com/index.htm
http://www.sunburstbottle.com/
http://www.bayousome.com/
http://addy.com/brinkley/index.html
http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/
http://www.lebermuth.com/
http://essentialoils.org/

There's a few. Yes, a sticky would be great!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Kangarooblue.com is good - I know Kitty and Kerry (nice people)
http://thescentshack.com/catalog/ - they used to be in Illinois so I would go in person to sniff the new stuff when I was unsure about what to order.
wholesalesuppliesplus.com - depends on what you are looking for
I can get large quantities of lye from a local chemical company - Boyer

Bev


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is one not mentioned it also has the Lathering BBB.

http://www.diannassundries.com/ 

http://www.latheringsforum.com/bb/


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I just purchased lye from the folks at Boyer Corporation . They were nice to deal with and it was at my home in 5 days. I purchased 40 pounds which made it only $1.00 per pound. (The shipping will kill you, though.  )


----------

